# Lampe at 280???



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Did anyone else catch this article?


Is there any confirmation to it? 


My god if he did, that's just fantastic.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

280????
WTF?
Can someone plz back that up with a reliable source???


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Couple of friends said they saw it in a newspaper and I know it was posted over at the MSG boards. Can't directly link to anywhere else though...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*lampe is 275 and growing*

And I quote from the Post

Plus, according to European scout Kevin Wilson, Spanish doctors have told Lampe he's still growing. Lampe, who is 275 pounds, measures in at 6-11 - without shoes. Most teams list their players at heights with shoes. Doctors told Lampe he could grow close to 7-1.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*here u go*

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/3514.htm


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Well at that size there is no way he will ever play the 3. 6'11" without shoes gives him the height and size to play the 4/5. Hopefully he has the toughness to play the spot now!!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't say never. He is similar to Dirk Nowitzki.

Weight and height don't matter at PF/C. Post skills do. Right now Lampe's perimeter game is better than his post game.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*inside outside game*

well,i may agree with you regarding lampes perimeter game being better than his interior game but the one guy who really matters disagrees


""I personally like his low-post game better than his outside game," Chaney said on day two of rookie camp. "I think he has a very nice low-post game." 

we are in deep doo-doo


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, that's not to say he doesn't have a post game to speak of. I mean, he CAN'T be worse in the post than Doleac. Doleac is one of those rare centers. Very effective from 15 feet and out, completely ineffective from 14 feet and in.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*hes even bigger*

from the NY Knick team site

an interview with lampe:

What do you weigh right now?
"I weigh 285 pounds." 

You put on more?
"I was at 290 last year, so I kind of lost. But I have to lose a little bit of weight because I gained too much. I eat too much at once." 

Too many restaurants in Manhattan?
"Oh, not really, just too much gym, too much weights." 

The gut is gonna wind up 7'1" 300 pounds very soon..and he can shoot the 3


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Weight doesn't matter. Strength matters more than weight. I don't think Oliver Miller would have been much better if he had 3pt range.

His weight will not make him a good center. You need a POST GAME to be an effective center. If Lampe has slow feet, and weighs 280 pounds, he won't be able to get open on the perimeter. Which means his 3pt range will not matter. He needs to get his weight down if he wants to have any semblence to Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*slow feet*

clearly what you say is true..weight is not importANT,strength is..But clearly one thing you either have or you dont is size..lampe has it at 18 years old...If he has the desire,he can easily get strength...he can improve his footspeed and dexterity,if he is willing to work on it...

I will say,if you lack footwork,there is no chance you will ever plays the 3 and probably wont make a great 4..You can lack footspeed at the 5 as long as you have good fundamentals,technique and most imotantly SIZE and strength..

There is a reason Chaney and most scouts see him as a 5..Size cant be taught...if you have the desire most other things can be attained


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

too bad he is as slow as molasses..comparing dirk to lamp is like micheal johnson and oprah racing


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> There is a reason Chaney and most scouts see him as a 5..Size cant be taught...if you have the desire most other things can be attained


Ok, then it looks like Lampe will be closer to Raef LaFrentz than Dirk.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Anybody who has ever owned a basketball video game has created a big huge slow player that just jacks three's constantly. No one can stop him but he can't do anything else really. But three's are more then two's and if you can hit them often you are going to win. Lampe reminds me of one of those guys.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i like Lampe...he handled himself well at the draft and he works hard...i hope he does well, just not too well.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> No one can stop him but he can't do anything else really.


Actually, I've found that most of those players tend to suck. They aren't too good at going around picks, so their 3pt shot is dependent on how open the opposition is willing to leave them.

A video game is a little different than life though. A center on the perimeter is a center not grabbing rebounds.

Given the Knicks dire need of rebounding, I think the last thing they need is a Pat Garrity. However, it is nice to have the option.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

See Lampe diving for the ball in that highlight video? He is already more of a physical player than Raef Le Soft. Everyone trying to classify him just remember, he is barely 18 and is looking to be molded into a player, his game hasn't been defined yet.


They are trying to turn him into a banger in New York, so that's probably what he'll end up being. Remember he is being molded, he is not some tall three point shooter who has reached the limits of where his game will take him, ala pat garrity.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

comparing him to raef is a huge insult in my book...Raef is the biggest wimp in the league.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Well as per KT he feels Lampe is ready for the rotation!! Which is a big +++++. My only fear is the Chaney will not play the rookies (ALA last season) because he is trying to guarentee us an 8th place finish (most likely 9th) No good draft choice or 1st round exit just to keep the idiots Dolan/Layden smiling!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id rather barely get to the playoffs so we can be a little more enticing to any good free agents...next years draft is looking weak anyway.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*knicksbiggestfan*

i couldnt agree with you more..the guy is gonna be 7'1", already weighs 285,and just turned 18!!!!!

How in the world can anyone make an intelligent comparison or define his game at this point????Everybody,including his Airness,thought Kwame Brown was the second coming of a young Shawn Kemp...

Give these guys some time to learn,develop and get some conditioning and weight training....This is the N.B.A.....
"No Boys Allowed"

As a side note,how good do you think Jersey would be if Collins could bury a 15 footer??And lampe showed more of a post game in summer league than Doleac has shown in his whole career.....


----------

